# Do Your Picks Get Curved



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Does anyone else carry their picks in the little 5th pocket of jeans and notice that after a while they seem to develop a curve?

The curve is so subtle that I don't know if you can even see it but I swear I can feel it.

Have to play with the curve facing away from the strings, not into them if that makes any sense.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes.
I've had a lot of them curve either in my pockets or in my wallet.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

aC2rs said:


> Yes.
> I've had a lot of them curve either in my pockets or in my wallet.


Can you play with the curve facing either way? I can't.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Get a Bluechip. Never curves or wear out. Picks for life.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> Get a Bluechip. Never curves or wear out. Picks for life.


Is that $35 for one pick??? wow


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

When I discovered this I started intentionally trying to curve them. I liked it even though it meant only one side was usable. I gave up because I could never get the curve consistently with the right curve.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Is that $35 for one pick??? wow


Yes and that's USD. But those picks last forever. The ones I have, I've been using for over 10 years now. It's still like new.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> Yes and that's USD. But those picks last forever. The ones I have, I've been using for over 10 years now. It's still like new.


I lose picks too often. It's like me buying expensive sunglasses. Pointless.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> Yes and that's USD. But those picks last forever. The ones I have, I've been using for over 10 years now. It's still like new.


How are they self lubricating? Graphite?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Guncho said:


> How are they self lubricating? Graphite?


It's the material they use that makes them stick. In the 10 years I've used them I've only dropped them twice. 
Also, I have a small wooden case for mine so I don't lose them. Once I finish playing, I put it back in the small case. I used to lose them a lot too but when I bought these ones, I made sure I don't lose them LOL


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> It's the material they use that makes them stick. In the 10 years I've used them I've only dropped them twice.
> Also, I have a small wooden case for mine so I don't lose them. Once I finish playing, I put it back in the small case. I used to lose them a lot too but when I bought these ones, I made sure I don't lose them LOL


Yeah I bet.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is the case I use. You can even have your name engraved in the box.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Can you play with the curve facing either way? I can't.


No, I can only use them with my thumb in the concave part.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> This is the case I use. You can even have your name engraved in the box.
> 
> View attachment 350154


Nice!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I just buy a bunch of Fender 351 Heavies and scatter them wherever I go.

Always have a few in my pocket but not in that side pocket so they never get curved.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I used to use some cheap picks that would curve. Since I started using blue chip picks a few years ago I've never had a problem with them developing a curve.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I lose picks too often. It's like me buying expensive sunglasses. Pointless.



Yeah I used to use picks like crazy. I didn't really care at less than a buck a piece. Since I started using blue chips I haven't lost a one. I'll cry if I do.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Given the level at which I lose picks, no matter how long they last, 'hi end' picks are not a good investment strategy in my case!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I usually put picks in my wallet. I only use them at guitar stores. 

Otherwise, I normally have a pick stuck in between my strings around the 1st fret of each of my guitars.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Guncho said:


> I lose picks too often. It's like me buying expensive sunglasses. Pointless.


When you spend $35 for a pick one tends not to lose them. I switched to chicken picks last year, not as expensive but still $10 or $15 a pick....haven’t lost one yet. I probably saved money on picks overall.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> I usually put picks in my wallet. I only use them at guitar stores.
> 
> Otherwise, I normally have a pick stuck in between my strings around the 1st fret of each of my guitars.
> 
> View attachment 350158


A convenient grab’n’go solution 

I will join the chorus of Blue Chip love. Great picks. I rarely use other picks, although I have same Fender Tortuga extra heavies and a casein from Charmed Life Picks that I also like.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I actually used to keep a pick between the edge of the pickup and it's ring (ovular Gibson LoZ stacked humbucker not standard rectangle shape) so it would get curved. Better grip, no dropping it that way.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> Otherwise, I normally have a pick stuck in between my strings around the 1st fret of each of my guitars.
> 
> View attachment 350158


Watch out for curved strings with that habit.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

BGood said:


> Watch out for curved strings with that habit.


If that happens, I'll just put them in my pocket and bend them the other way.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It may have happened, but I don't keep picks or anything in those pockets as it tends to pinch into my body & I get numbness from it.

I keep picks in a pick pocket attached to a key ring, in my regular pocket--and in cases and other containers.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I have spent less on picks the last 10+ years I've been using these Bluechips. Haven't bought one again until recently as I wanted to try a thinner gauge.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chito said:


> Forgot to mention that I have spent less on picks the last 10+ years I've been using these Bluechips. Haven't bought one again until recently as I wanted to try a thinner gauge.


Are they available locally or in Canada?

There are so many I would be lost trying pick one.

$35 USD x 2 plus shipping.. wow.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

player99 said:


> Are they available locally or in Canada?
> 
> There are so many I would be lost trying pick one.
> 
> $35 USD x 2 plus shipping.. wow.


Have to order it directly from Bluechip. I don't know of anyone selling it here in Canada. I'm using the Jazz 50 which is equivalent to a Dunlop Jazz III. I just bought the Jazz40 just recently and I like it more than the 50, at least right now. LIke I said it's expensive but you won't be buying new ones again unless you lose it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't play enough to curve my picks these days anyway, but I don't recall them curving much back when I did play that much.

I use generally around .8 mm picks and buy them by the gross. Seems like it would take a lot of heat and/or pressure to curve a pick that thick.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The thinner picks I use for acoustic bend. I store them similarly to a pic already posted but in three strings. Over-under-over. It usually flattens while playing, but I do hold it so my thumb is in the concave. When I'm done playing I store it back in the low three strings of the guitar, but opposite. That's really only for the living room beater. I have an ashtray full of picks in my guitar room if I sit down to practice something deliberate. Those are all flat.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I don't play enough to curve my picks these days anyway, but I don't recall them curving much back when I did play that much.
> 
> I use generally around .8 mm picks and buy them by the gross. Seems like it would take a lot of heat and/or pressure to curve a pick that thick.


My picks get a slight curve in them from living in the little 5th pocket of my jeans. Not from playing. I use .89s.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Most of my picks are way too thick to worry about curvature. Like this pick on the right isn't going anywhere!


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

I use the Dunlop "Tortex" picks. Either the blue (1.0mm) or purple (1.14mm) ones so they don't bend. I am not a fan of those thin nylon picks.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

All picks last years and years and years ....

.... when you lose them in the couch cushions and find them years later when you get new carpet.


----------

